# Template wieder verknüpfen



## hallomann (25. November 2011)

Guten Tag

Ich bentutze Dreamweaver und habe damit eine Website erstellt. Dabei nutzte ich ein Template. Anfangs wurde ich nach dem speichern (des Templates) immer gefragt, ob die Seiten geändert werden sollen. 
Leider habe ich mittlerweile ordner so herumgeschoben, dass es nicht mehr funktioniert, sprich das Template nicht mehr mit den Seiten verknüpft ist. Wie kann ich das wieder sauber herstellen? im HTML code steht ja: 

<!-- InstanceBegin template="/Templates/Index.dwt" codeOutsideHTMLIsLocked="false" -->

Dies ist eigentlich auch der Ort indem das Template ist, allerdings werden die änderungen nicht übernommen. 

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? 

Vielen Dank


----------



## Starfox2007 (29. November 2011)

Also genau kenn ich mich damit nicht aus, aber probiers mal mit "Modifizieren" -> Vorlagen -> Vorlagen auf Seite anwenden.

Ansonsten solltest du vielleicht den Beitrag ins Html Editoren Forum posten, da kann dir denke ich ehr geholfen werden.


----------

